# Happy st patty's day :)



## LC (Mar 17, 2010)

_*Products used:*

*eyes: *
*MAC select cover up concealer nw15 as a base* 
*MAC paint pot "greensmoke" as a base* 
*MAC liner "peacock" as a base* 
*MAC shadows:  Vanilla, Pale Straw, Newly  Minted* 
*MAC eye kohl: minted* 
*MAC plushlash in black* 
*for brows: MAC shadow "omega"* 
 
*skin: *
*MAC hyper real foundation nc200 mixed with  MAC mineralized skinfinish foundation in nc25* 
*MAC hyper real powder "medium"* 
*MAC bronzer "refined enriched golden"* 
*MAC beauty powder "tahitian sand"* 
 
*lips: *
*MAC liner sublime culture* 
*MAC lipstick "syrup", blended in with  leftover foundation on foundation brush to give a lighter look* 
*MAC lip gelee "who's that lady"* 
 
*The look:*

*

*


*the steps:*

*1. **With a 252 brush, apply concealer to the  whole eye area*
 *

*

*2. **With a 242 brush, apply the paint pot to  the lid of the eye.*
*

*


*3. **With a blending brush, blend any harsh  lines from where you applied the paint pot.*
*

*


*4. **Take the 242 brush, and brush it on the tip  of the eye pencil so that you can use your brush to apply the color.*
*

*


*5. **Using the 242 brush, apply the liner color  to the very inner and outer part of the lid as well as right in the  crease*
*

*


*6. **With a blending brush, blend any harsh  lines from where you applied the liner color.*
*

*


*7. **With a flat, dense brush, apply the high  light color right under the brow*
*

*


*8. **With a smaller flat, dense brush, apply the  light green color to the center of the lid only.*
*

*


*9. **With the same brush, apply the darker green  to the inner and outer sections of the lid, as well as right in the  crease*
*

*


*10. **With a very soft blending brush, blend the  colors in the crease*
*

*


*11. **Apply a thin line of green liner to the  lash line*
 *

*


*After the liner, go on to finish your foundation, powder,  blush, and lips.*


*12. **Using a flat, angled brush,  fill in your  brows with a shade 2 shades lighter than your hair color.*
*

*


*13. ** Using the same brush, apply the light  green shadow under your bottom lash line.*
*

*


*14. (not shown) **Using the same brush, apply the dark green  shadow to the outer section of your lower lash line*

*15**. Using a blending brush, blend the bottom  lash line to give a smooth and flawless finish*
*

*


*16 (Not shown)** apply mascara.*

*all done!*

*Finished result:*

*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*

_


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

I just saw this on you blog. Another great look!


----------



## shannyn92 (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Pale straw, is that a discontinued shadow?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 10, 2010)

Where is the images?


----------



## moonlit (Jun 11, 2010)

I cannot see the images


----------

